# Getting your family on board??



## shellyann36 (May 30, 2011)

*I have been interested in homesteading and survival for years. I have been a stocker of food items and medical supplies and the like for quite a while. These preps have come in really handy over the last 4 years because we have lost jobs, moved 4 times and just had several financial downfalls in general. My family does not seem to recognize this fact. I try to inform them that financial problems are popping up all over the place for US citizens and that things are going to get really bad. My SO is on board to an extent but he does not like to "think" about all of the financial unrest going on around us. My older kids, ages 21 & 20 are still staring at the world through the eyes of teenagers...... I am outnumbered and aggravated at this. I want a larger garden, meat animals and things of this nature but no one else is on board. How did you get your family on your side? :surrender:*


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have never been able to get my family to prepare either. You just have to go on with your preps without them.


----------



## shellyann36 (May 30, 2011)

*It seems almost like a waste of effort at times. I am at my witt's end with the 21 & 20 year old. I was in the mind set that it would be easier to tackle difficulties together and as a whole but they make that impossible. I am leaning toward telling them that they have to get out into the real world... perhaps that would wake them up a bit? Perhaps if they had to actually buy all of the groceries for themselves (instead of just the junk food they want) they might realize that I am right? It seems like such an extreme measure to go to though... *


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I barely just got my mother on board. She started to stock water and canned food items in her 2 pantries and I introduced her into couponing. With the intent that she stocks up on things that she buys because they "are a great deal". I had a motive, I'm bad  She loves her Extreme Couponing show though.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

SHTF happens every day for just about everyone, some recognize it as such and some do not. Loss of jobs, someone breaking into your house or vehicle to steal what you earned, an environmental issue like flood or fire or snow or wind is just another day to some, but, most, it is SHTF ... trouble that needs to be dealt with ... 

Getting your family on board is both simple and hard to do - simple because you can show them that you are trying to make things better - hard because they don't always wanna work with you. Be careful of the words and actions that you choose and you can change the attitude of your family to one of being prepared for more situations.

Start with print-outs from Ready.org (government based website) that suggest a 72-hour kit be prepared for a quick grab-n-go in case of evacuation-notice .. move towards information about solar and wind powered systems that will show loved ones that in case of power outtage that you will not loose the food in the fridge and freezer. Teach them gardening and canning and dehydrating (fishing, hunting, jerky-making, etc) to help them learn where food really comes from ... 

Make things both fun and entertaining, interesting and practicle and you will slowly find your family coming onboard ... 

Good luck!


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

My wife and son are on board (to a point) as is my sister and mom. My mom is 80 and has some food, water and other supplies stored up, but doesn't live in the best area. Her plan is to shelter in place until things start getting worse then go to my sister's house. My sister has 5 acres (her and the mortgage company) with a good size garden and lives less than 1/4 mile from a spring fed lake that I've never seen extremely low. My brother and his wife are somewhat preppers and also have a decent size garden.

The rest of my family (cousins) is pretty much unprepared for anything except maybe a short term power outage. One cousin did ask me if I thought it would be a good idea to stock up on some non perishable food and water as she'd been thinking about it. I told her I thought it was a good idea when two other cousins began calling me an "alarmist" and thought it was ridiculous for anybody to stock up on anything. That caused the cousin who brought the subject up to quickly forget it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Some of the ways I got my family on board was through movies, books, and stories. The news stories and dire predictions just got a "yeah, yeah, this stuff always goes on". Then we started watching new and old post-apocalyptic movies, and loaned them books like "One Second After", and that got some of them interested and concerned enough to start buying extra. 

I also used lines about saving money by buying more when it's on sale. They weren't impressed until I started saying things like "if I can shave off "x" amount of dollars, we can go out for pizza later this month. But I guess you have to be as poverty-stricken as we are to think a $5 pizza from Little Caesar's is a big deal!  Yum...food of the gods! lol


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep- just keep on plugging. 
Yes sometimes our kids need a good hard wakeup call to grow up. Tough love works.
I have many family members in and around Lillington.. My grandfather was from there. They were McLeans and McDonalds


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

You can't expect kids to learn if they do not get a chance to experience life.
At 20 and 21 they are old enough to experienc life on their own. Not allowing them their chance is not doing them any favors.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Everyone is on board in our house. They better be at least. The wife is involved voluntarily, the kids are involved because they want to live in my house and I have no problem kicking them out


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

DH was a little slow to come around, until I started printing some of the news stories I was reading on the finiancial news. He just had never paid it any attention. When they see it in black and white and are able to have a logical discussion about the subject they will change their minds. So much going on now it is like waiting for the other shoe to drop. World financial problems, drought, floods, wild fires destroying crops, the cost of fuel driving up the cost of things at the store. If and when we find a bargin we buy as much as our budget will allow. Prepare for the worst and Pray for the best.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

power said:


> You can't expect kids to learn if they do not get a chance to experience life.
> At 20 and 21 they are old enough to experienc life on their own. Not allowing them their chance is not doing them any favors.


I have to agree with power, when I was 20 I used to laugh at my mom for some of the things she did preparing for possible food shortages and stuff. My outlook for life was much happier. I expected fortune to be at my doorstep because I was smart and a hard worker. These are good qualities but I underestimated the power of the government to stifle folks like me with taxes and regulation and such. Now (11) years later I have a family of my own and my mom and I encourage each other to prep more. Let them live their lives, encourage them to watch, read, learn about past times of hardship. Its entirely possible for them to come around once they realize how fragile the American dream is especially now with all of the folks in government attacking it and all the moochers expecting the dream is their right to have and someone else needs to give it to them. Keep up your work!


----------



## KhakiGirl (Jun 4, 2011)

My husband has been down this "rabbit hole" for a while, but hid a lot of his fears and concerns from me. The little bit he showed me over the years, plus what I have been seeing made me climb in with him. Now he shares freely of his thoughts and concerns.

As far as outsiders, we are still at a point where we say we are preparing for a personal crisis such as a cut in pay when the topic of my well stocked pantry comes up. People can't believe that when we received a 20% pay cut in August 2009 the last thing that was on our mind was food, and as a matter of fact we didn't buy anything besides milk and eggs for 3 months.

For non-believers that are more dear to me, I just ask them what they would do in a Katrina-type event. I remind them that it can be weeks or maybe even months before the government can get in and help them. What will they do then? My mom has started, to a point, to store canned goods but I can tell that she really doesn't believe she'll ever need it. I have helped her along by getting her into couponing, but...

Personally, we are now in the stage were we're adding to our "Katrina-type" event preparations while looking towards the next level. We have our eyes on a 3 acre parcel close enough so we can keep working at a good pay level but far enough that we can raise goats, poultry and rabbits. Just recently we thought of maybe a tiny beef production situation but we haven't decided for sure. We do know it's possible where we want to buy.

For me, it's easiest to bring up preparing in these steps. "What would you do if you lost your job?" and "What would you do in a Katrina-type event?" It makes my husband and I sound more like we should be listened to and less crackers. If people seriously prepare for the Katrina-type event then we would possibly crack the door and tell the the true reason for the (future) garden, rabbits, chickens and ducks. Until then it's that the home-grown meat tastes better and is healthier...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Some of the ways I got my family on board was through movies, books, and stories. The news stories and dire predictions just got a "yeah, yeah, this stuff always goes on". Then we started watching new and old post-apocalyptic movies, and loaned them books like "One Second After", and that got some of them interested and concerned enough to start buying extra.
> 
> I also used lines about saving money by buying more when it's on sale. They weren't impressed until I started saying things like "if I can shave off "x" amount of dollars, we can go out for pizza later this month. But I guess you have to be as poverty-stricken as we are to think a $5 pizza from Little Caesar's is a big deal!  Yum...food of the gods! lol


But, that's the part I don't get---even with 401K and pensions, and savings, and 6 digit incomes..what does that get you when the floods/fires/earthquakes/insects/hail/tornadoes destroy millions and millions of arable land?? when gas is $6 a gallon and semis can't get to the groceries??
When farmers' costs are so high, they stop growing??
My point being, this doesn't just affect us who love getting a free pizza!!!! It will affect the wealthy also.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

Agree with CentralTN...
just keep plugging". They will get it.


----------



## lojo216 (May 18, 2011)

We have had several mini SHTF situations this past year. Oldest son and his family moved down from Michigan and lived with us, I broke my leg and was off work for awhile, husband retired(semi). If it wasn't for the fact that I have always stockpiled food and other supplies, we would have struggled alot more than we did. DIL wants me to teach her how to shop and get her pantry stocked.


----------



## shellyann36 (May 30, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> Yep- just keep on plugging.
> Yes sometimes our kids need a good hard wakeup call to grow up. Tough love works.
> I have many family members in and around Lillington.. My grandfather was from there. They were McLeans and McDonalds


*I really like this area. Good to see someone from around these parts. I know of several McLeans & McDonalds (not personally) within the community! Yes, unfortunately I think they do need a good hard wake up call!*


----------



## shellyann36 (May 30, 2011)

power said:


> You can't expect kids to learn if they do not get a chance to experience life.
> At 20 and 21 they are old enough to experienc life on their own. Not allowing them their chance is not doing them any favors.


*This is true. At this point in time they are grown enough to be on their own but they don't seem to be making that step. I am to the point that they need to pitch in and get on board or just get off of the train.*


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

JayJay said:


> But, that's the part I don't get---even with 401K and pensions, and savings, and 6 digit incomes..what does that get you when the floods/fires/earthquakes/insects/hail/tornadoes destroy millions and millions of arable land?? when gas is $6 a gallon and semis can't get to the groceries??
> When farmers' costs are so high, they stop growing??
> My point being, this doesn't just affect us who love getting a free pizza!!!! It will affect the wealthy also.


It will be a sad and sobering time for them, more so if they didn't prepare ahead of time. Starving is starving, whether you started with a 4-digit income or a 6-digit income.

You're right. It affects EVERYONE!!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

lojo216 said:


> We have had several mini SHTF situations this past year. Oldest son and his family moved down from Michigan and lived with us, I broke my leg and was off work for awhile, husband retired(semi). If it wasn't for the fact that I have always stockpiled food and other supplies, we would have struggled alot more than we did. DIL wants me to teach her how to shop and get her pantry stocked.


The DIL involvement is great news..the leg, not so much---have 3 toes broken right now and fell getting into the bath last night---I think I just set my healing back by two weeks...but still smiling...see???:wave:

And Gypsysue---I do believe these ostriches with their heads in the sand think they can 'buy' what they need---just a little more expensive---are they not noticing the floods, Texas fires and Az on fire??
Russia's drought, Austrailia's earthquake, and other flood disasters?? Do they not realize EVERY disaster world-wide effects them???


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

JayJay, I think a lot of them WANT to keep their heads in the sand. It frightens them to think of losing the security of the world as they know it. They pay the higher prices and choose to be in denial and hope that if they ignore it, it'll straighten itself out and life can go on in the secure little world they have surrounded themselves with.

I suspect a lot of those kind of people will just sit in their houses in shock and die, if it was a long-term type of situation.


----------



## shellyann36 (May 30, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Some of the ways I got my family on board was through movies, books, and stories. The news stories and dire predictions just got a "yeah, yeah, this stuff always goes on". Then we started watching new and old post-apocalyptic movies, and loaned them books like "One Second After", and that got some of them interested and concerned enough to start buying extra.
> 
> I also used lines about saving money by buying more when it's on sale. They weren't impressed until I started saying things like "if I can shave off "x" amount of dollars, we can go out for pizza later this month. But I guess you have to be as poverty-stricken as we are to think a $5 pizza from Little Caesar's is a big deal!  Yum...food of the gods! lol


*Oh gypsysue you are not the only family who thinks pizza is a big deal. We have been there, done that and have lots of t-shirts for it. How old are your kids? I just feel as if I am fighting an uphill battle with my 21 & 20 year old. They are past the point of bribes these days.... unless its something major like a new car. *


----------



## shellyann36 (May 30, 2011)

*Well folks after trying once again to have a decent conversation with my 21 & 20 year old I found myself up against a brick wall once again. They left the house angry and they pretty much ticked me off as well. I do have some help with intervention at least. My cousin is very close to them as well and I think she did talk a little bit of sense into the oldest one's head last night. He got up for work this morning and said that he would be willing to sit down and talk with me once he got home from work. He is the most like me and will listen the best out of the two and he will also influence the 20 year old as well. So here is to hoping that things work out better in today's discussion.

Thanks so much for all of the replies! *


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya might be able to explain it in a way they may understanda lil easier.
What we do, amassing food, water, ammo, etc etc is nothing more than an insurance policy. You don't expect or want your house to blow away or burn down, but you buy insurance for it- just incase. You buy auto insurance for your cars... you don't expect or want to get into an accident and damage the car, but you carry insurance on it- just incase. This is exactly the same. You dont want there to be a food shortage and have to struggle through bad times.. but you insure your family anyway- just incase- by canning, stashing, and preparing for harder times, JUST IN CASE. You don't WANT the power to go out for an extended time- but you buy candles and kerosene lamps and kerosene for those lamps, so that it will be easier for the ones you love to handle that sutuation, JUST IN CASE. Really- if you think about it- everyone should be responsable for their own insurance policy so no one else has to .. but you do this for them because you love your family. All you are asking for is a helping hand.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

shellyann36 said:


> *I have been interested in homesteading and survival for years. I have been a stocker of food items and medical supplies and the like for quite a while. These preps have come in really handy over the last 4 years because we have lost jobs, moved 4 times and just had several financial downfalls in general. My family does not seem to recognize this fact. I try to inform them that financial problems are popping up all over the place for US citizens and that things are going to get really bad. My SO is on board to an extent but he does not like to "think" about all of the financial unrest going on around us. My older kids, ages 21 & 20 are still staring at the world through the eyes of teenagers...... I am outnumbered and aggravated at this. I want a larger garden, meat animals and things of this nature but no one else is on board. How did you get your family on your side? :surrender:*


 If they live in my house, suck up my ele,food,have their cloths washed plus other services by their mother or by me(filling their tank at my pump ect) after a short heated discussion. they either do things my way or hit the hy way. We have a certian amount of time to plant gardens, get crops in ect.I don't have time left in my life to spend any of it arguing about how or when things should be done.We have to work with mother nature. My own kids understand about those things, it's their wives and husbands who are brain dead and need to be horse whipped.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> If they live in my house, suck up my ele,food,have their cloths washed plus other services by their mother or by me(filling their tank at my pump ect) after a short heated discussion. they either do things my way or hit the hy way. We have a certian amount of time to plant gardens, get crops in ect.I don't have time left in my life to spend any of it arguing about how or when things should be done.We have to work with mother nature. My own kids understand about those things, it's their wives and husbands who are brain dead and need to be horse whipped.


 LOL,'Lots Of lead'.Your user name made me laugh.

I'm with you on the grown kids issues.Most kids are spoiled and self centered now.

When my son was 15 ,he was 6ft.tall and refused to do homework.I gave him 3 days to get a job and pay board or get out!He got a job,paid us board.He later turned into a good man.

Its not my duty to be friends,its my dty to be a parent.All my kids are middle age now and all work hard.But none are wise enough to prepare.They mostly live for today.My grandkids are mostly hard workers.A couple of them went the way of liberals after being indoctrinated by the schools.The other 10 are good so far.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

One problem we have, too many parents want to be friends with their children. Kids only know what they learn. If parents do not teach their children they can only blame themselves for the faults of their kids.

If you want your child to grow up to be a honest hard working person you will have to teach them in the early years. If you want your child to be prepared for life and its problems you will have to teach them how to handle them while they are young.

If your goal is to be your child's friend you can't expect them to learn much from you.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

power said:


> One problem we have, too many parents want to be friends with their children. Kids only know what they learn. If parents do not teach their children they can only blame themselves for the faults of their kids.
> 
> If you want your child to grow up to be a honest hard working person you will have to teach them in the early years. If you want your child to be prepared for life and its problems you will have to teach them how to handle them while they are young.
> 
> If your goal is to be your child's friend you can't expect them to learn much from you.


 Many of the parents are young and never lived in hard times.Also the society changed drasticaly in the 60s.They need their parents to help them with their kids.I taught y grandkids many things,because I did'nt have to work outside the home.Most grandmothers work now.So we can't blame it all on our grown kids and the kids they raise that may not be as prepared as we were in the 50s.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

shellyann36 said:


> *Well folks after trying once again to have a decent conversation with my 21 & 20 year old I found myself up against a brick wall once again. They left the house angry and they pretty much ticked me off as well. I do have some help with intervention at least. My cousin is very close to them as well and I think she did talk a little bit of sense into the oldest one's head last night. He got up for work this morning and said that he would be willing to sit down and talk with me once he got home from work. He is the most like me and will listen the best out of the two and he will also influence the 20 year old as well. So here is to hoping that things work out better in today's discussion.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of the replies! *


Having only one family member, dh who shopped at Kmart and Sam's for me yesterday as I sat in the truck, I am giving you my prayers today.
I am fortunate, as most on this thread, to have one who sees the picture of what is to come..we cannot solve these problems in our nation/world caused by the elitists' plan to destroy us and make us serfs....truthfully, I don't remember the 'great' Reagan, as I was asleep in my 20's also...so I can relate to your childrens' perspective, but also relate to the 'other side' filled with knowledgable folks like preppers.
God give you patience.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

JayJay said:


> But, that's the part I don't get---even with 401K and pensions, and savings, and 6 digit incomes..what does that get you when the floods/fires/earthquakes/insects/hail/tornadoes destroy millions and millions of arable land?? when gas is $6 a gallon and semis can't get to the groceries??
> When farmers' costs are so high, they stop growing??
> My point being, this doesn't just affect us who love getting a free pizza!!!! It will affect the wealthy also.


I wouldn't classify 6 figure incomes as "wealthy" but I'll cede you that point.  Yes, the savings, incomes, purchases, & future of the wealthy will be/are being affected. However, the wealthy do not have the love of debt that the middle & lower classes do. Most of them have little, if any, debt. When their incomes decrease, so does their spending. They require a much smaller percentage of their income to pay for essentials than does the middle or lower classes. They are under no illusions that anyone is going to come save them.

They are good with money & will find a way to secure what they have. Don't assume that just because they're wealthy they don't prepare. Wealthy people don't get wealthy by being stupid with money or ignorant of what's going on in the world. They watch what is going on closely & prepare accordingly.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> I wouldn't classify 6 figure incomes as "wealthy" but I'll cede you that point.  Yes, the savings, incomes, purchases, & future of the wealthy will be/are being affected. However, the wealthy do not have the love of debt that the middle & lower classes do. Most of them have little, if any, debt. When their incomes decrease, so does their spending. They require a much smaller percentage of their income to pay for essentials than does the middle or lower classes. They are under no illusions that anyone is going to come save them.
> 
> They are good with money & will find a way to secure what they have. Don't assume that just because they're wealthy they don't prepare. Wealthy people don't get wealthy by being stupid with money or ignorant of what's going on in the world. They watch what is going on closely & prepare accordingly.


 I'm not saying all wealthy people are stupid,but I will say luck has a lot to do with it too.Look who many of our rich are.Many got rich because of looks or brawn.Others inherited it.

I also know some pretty dumb rich people.Most of them are in sports and entertainment.The others are in politics.

Many are rich through crime or treason,did I mention polititions?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> I'm not saying all wealthy people are stupid,but I will say luck has a lot to do with it too.Look who many of our rich are.Many got rich because of looks or brawn.Others inherited it.
> 
> I also know some pretty dumb rich people.Most of them are in sports and entertainment.The others are in politics.
> 
> Many are rich through crime or treason,did I mention polititions?


Nice to hear the liberal view. Ever think that someone applied themselves?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> Nice to hear the liberal view. Ever think that someone applied themselves?


LOL, In my less than 10 years online [they sent my son to Irag on march 19th,03.before that I never touched a computer.

I must say I've been called a lot of things since I've been online,but never even a hint at being a liberal.

I don't always make myself clear so thats my fault.

I like rich people,they give us jobs.Rich people are what turns the wheels of society.But not the kind we have had in past few decades.

I can't see a tobacco spitting jerk with the IQ of a 10 year old making 359 million bucks a years because hes so smart.Or a talentless nut making 1 million bucks a show on TV'Everybody Loves Raymond'LOL..


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Normalcy Bias*

The psycological term for people wanting to disbelieve information that makes them uncomfortable is "Normalcy Bias". It is a very strong emotional protective mechinism that relieves the imediate stress. It got six million Jews killed in gas chambers during WWII.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BillM said:


> The psycological term for people wanting to disbelieve information that makes them uncomfortable is "Normalcy Bias". It is a very strong emotional protective mechinism that relieves the imediate stress. It got six million Jews killed in gas chambers during WWII.


No just jews,but many others who did'nt go along with them.

People don't think it can happen to us.Like a frog in boiling water ,slowly but surely we are being persecuted by the PC gangs who have taken over.

I don't prepare because I think we have a future,I prepare because whatever time we have left I'd like it to be as comfy as possible.

Also prices are rising more everyday.Soon it may be too expensve to buy food.So we grow some and raise some chickens.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> I wouldn't classify 6 figure incomes as "wealthy" but I'll cede you that point.  Yes, the savings, incomes, purchases, & future of the wealthy will be/are being affected. However, the wealthy do not have the love of debt that the middle & lower classes do. Most of them have little, if any, debt. When their incomes decrease, so does their spending. They require a much smaller percentage of their income to pay for essentials than does the middle or lower classes. They are under no illusions that anyone is going to come save them.
> 
> They are good with money & will find a way to secure what they have. Don't assume that just because they're wealthy they don't prepare. Wealthy people don't get wealthy by being stupid with money or ignorant of what's going on in the world. They watch what is going on closely & prepare accordingly.


We live in different worlds...6 figures in my neighborhood is wealthy!!!:ignore:


----------

